# Club Les Gones du Mac à Lyon...



## melaure (14 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous,

un petit thread pour les Rhones-Alpins et +.

Histoire de vous tenir au courant de ce qu'il se passe chez nous.

Ce soir (comme toute les semaines), réunion au club à 20 heures pour une soirée consacrée à la calligraphie. Bien entendu d'autres pôles sont ouverts en même temps : bar, groupe débutant, baston sous UT et bricolage.

Je rappelle les coordonnées : 4 rue de la charité, 69001 Lyon (à coté de la place Bellecour)

A bientôt à l'AUG !


----------



## Zitoune (15 Octobre 2003)

z'en ont de la chance les lyonnais d'avoir une AUG aussi dynamique


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2003)

Et y'a pas mal de membres qui écument les forums


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (15 Octobre 2003)

ah bah faut l'dire tout de suite qu'il y a un bar dans vos réunions tupperwares... j'serais vnue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ça me prends 20 minutes à pieds pour faire "Les subsistances"-&gt;"Bellecour"... 

...avec des talons aiguille et un thermos de Vodka je fais 10mn  temps record à pieds ...même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6 minutes avec le même équipement si je détourne un trolley de la 44

3 minutes avec le même équipement en voiture


----------



## takamaka (15 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Et y'a pas mal de membres qui écument les forums



oui et je constate que tu as fais de beaux achats ?


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> oui et je constate que tu as fais de beaux achats ?



Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'enfin c'est surtout ma femme qui en profite !


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2003)

ça marche pas assez bien vot' bidule ? z'avez b'soin de fraiches les filles ? retroussez un poil plus vos jupettes, on verra plus vo gambettes et ça attirera plus les mâles en chaleur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_j'ai encore des ticheurtes AES si vous voulez !!_


----------



## romoan (16 Octobre 2003)

ah ouai, tous les mardis à 20 heures???


----------



## Onra (16 Octobre 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> ah ouai, tous les mardis à 20 heures???



ouaip


----------



## romoan (16 Octobre 2003)

Et on  peut s'y pointer comme on veut?


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> Et on  peut s'y pointer comme on veut?



évite d'y aller avec un "windows XP pour les nuls sous le bras" ou un portable Dell !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre, à mon avis, t'as le droit de t'y pointer avec un Amiga !


----------



## Onra (16 Octobre 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> Et on  peut s'y pointer comme on veut?



Oui... faut juste prévenir la première fois pour t'expliquer quelques petits détails logistiques et que tu ne sois pas noyé dans la masse car il est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de monde depuis l'année dernière. Même si tout le monde ne vient pas tous les mardi soir, il y avait 80 adhérents inscrit l'année dernière.



			
				Alèm a dit:
			
		

> évite d'y aller avec un "windows XP pour les nuls sous le bras" ou un portable Dell !!



Exact, mais nous ne sommes pas sectaire pour autant. On a même aidé un adhérent avec un portable PC sous win98 l'année dernière.



			
				Alèm a dit:
			
		

> par contre, à mon avis, t'as le droit de t'y pointer avec un Amiga !



Encore exact. D'ailleurs il y a eu une soirée "vieux micros" l'année dernière. Disons que toutes les machines alternatives sont les bienvenues même si nous n'avons rien contre les PCs sous windows.

Le mieux c'est de venir prendre la température et voir ce que ça donne en venant 2 ou 3 fois. Après, si tu veux profiter des présentations ou des avantages du club comme la location de matos ou la mise à jour de ta machine avec l'ADSL du club, _etc._ il y a une cotisation. Mais ça c'est une autre histoire et dans un premier temps elle n'est pas requise.


----------



## romoan (16 Octobre 2003)

Merci pour ces précisions, et bien pourquoi pas peut être ce mardi ?

à +


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> évite d'y aller avec un "windows XP pour les nuls sous le bras" ou un portable Dell !!
> 
> ...



Franchement on ne fait pas trop dans l'anti-crosoft, sauf dans les discussions du bar. On est en géneral top occupé : les démos, s'occuper des débutants, etc ...

J'avais en effet organisé une soirée TI/994A, Amstrad 6128 et compagnie l'an dernier, mais je n'ai pas pu avoir d'Amiga ... Dommage !

Sinon en effet on donne un coup main sur PC aux adhérents si besoin. Pour ceux qui ne veulent que du PC, il y a un autre club à Lyon ...


----------



## Onra (17 Octobre 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces précisions, et bien pourquoi pas peut être ce mardi ?
> 
> à +



Pas de pbm... si tu viens vers 20h00 tu verras entrer des gens dans l'immeuble. Tu en profites pour rentrer avec. Le club de la presse est au 3eme si je ne me trompe pas.

Sinon on peut se donner rdv devant l'entrée de l'immeuble. Elle est juste à côté du bar "La Cloche".


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2003)

Soirée Typographie mardi soir. Plus tout le reste bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'hésitez pas à passer, ne serait-ce que pour tailler une bavette


----------



## romoan (21 Octobre 2003)

je fais un tour ce soir, mais pas avant 8:30 pm

a +


----------



## Onra (21 Octobre 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> je fais un tour ce soir, mais pas avant 8:30 pm
> 
> a +



OK, le club se réuni dans les locaux du club de la presse. Si tu ne vois personne rentrer dans l'immeuble tu peux demander gentiment au bar la cloche juste à côté, on peut passer par une porte de service du bar


----------



## romoan (21 Octobre 2003)

merci


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2003)

romoan a dit:
			
		

> merci



a ce soir !


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2003)

C'était cool mardi. Une douzaine de portable au club. Merci la baisse des prix. De plus en plus de gens peuvent se déplacer avec leurs micros


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Pleins de nouveaux hier soir pour la soirée à thème AppleWorks. C'est encore porteur comme soft !


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

Pourquoi ne pas déplacer ce sujet dans le nouveau forum *rendez-vous* ?


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas déplacer se sujet dans le nouveau forum *rendez-vous* ?



C'est aussi ce que je me demandaits ... A moins qu'il ne faille pas mélanger AUG et AES


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

*Bouh !!* Les vilains !!


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Il n'y a pas de mal !

On sera bien ici aussi !

Bon la semaine prochaine, c'est faire un site web pour les débutants.

Et pour ceux qui veulent on se fait une partie de Diablo II Lord Of Destruction en réseau !


----------



## joelle09 (14 Octobre 2008)

*Bonsoir,
Je viens d'acheter une imprimante Canon wi-fi et je n'arrive pas a l'installer.
Qui peut m'aider

*


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2008)

joelle09 a dit:


> *Bonsoir,
> Je viens d'acheter une imprimante Canon wi-fi et je n'arrive pas a l'installer.
> Qui peut m'aider
> 
> *


Faudrait plutôt poser ta question (et même voir s'il n'existe pas déjà un sujet là-dessus) par ici...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Octobre 2008)

Ah !... 
Un beau déterrage de sujet !... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2008)

Ouais mais doit pas en rester grand chose...  Ils sont tous morts non, les dinosaures des Gones du Mac ?  :rateau: 
_Il parait qu'ils avaient été déménagés au CH de St Jean de Dieu de Lyon  _


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ouais mais doit pas en rester grand chose...  Ils sont tous morts non, les dinosaures des Gones du Mac ?  :rateau:
> _Il parait qu'ils avaient été déménagés au CH de St Jean de Dieu de Lyon  _



Au contraire, il y a une grosse activité cette année, et plein de nouveaux. Vous feriez bien de venir nous aider à rajeunir encore plus le club au lieu de jouer les serpents 

On aura de quoi vous occuper si vous voulez donner un coup de main


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Il n'y a pas un club dans le languedoc par hasard ?


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas un club dans le languedoc par hasard ?



Crée-le !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Mais bien sûr , j'peux même pas avoir l'dernier mac alors un club


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mais bien sûr , j'peux même pas avoir l'dernier mac alors un club



Ca coûte bien moins cher !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Il y a combien de personnes dans les gones du mac ?


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il y a combien de personnes dans les gones du mac ?



Nous avons fini l'année 2007/2008 à près de 85 membres.

La on recommence les inscriptions mais ça commence fort. On a élu un gros CA avec 11 membres, y a des nouveaux, quelques jeunes. Et pas mal d'idées dont un événèment pour le 20 ème anniversaire fin 2009 (comme on a une trésorerie correcte, on peut faire un truc sympa).

Jérémy, un petit gars de l'INSA, membre du CA, nous a refait le site sous Joomla. On va essayer de garnir ça 

Le site des Gones du Mac

Déménage à Lyon, on sera heureux de t'intégrer à l'équipe


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

C'est ma mère qui décide 
Pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Dîtes donc les gônes.
Vous feriez pas du prêt de palourde ou légère à des p'tits jeunes du coin ?

Sinon je les ai déjà rencontrés les gônes du mac .. sont sympathiques et y'avait UN jeune, c'était toi Melaure ?


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Dîtes donc les gônes.
> Vous feriez pas du prêt de palourde ou légère à des p'tits jeunes du coin ?
> 
> Sinon je les ai déjà rencontrés les gônes du mac .. sont sympathiques et y'avait UN jeune, c'était toi Melaure ?



C'était moi. :style:


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2008)

Non c'est pas le seul 

Mais si vous venez, on aura une équipe de jeunes plus étoffée. Ce serait sympa, et puis si on se fait une ou deux soirée LAN, ça fera de l'animation


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

ça serait cool


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'était moi. :style:



Bon alors on va dire qu'il était jeune mais d'age mûr quand même  

Genre trentenaire.

Allez Melaure ... c'était toi non ? au feu le 104, photo ancienne toussa ...


----------



## Yuls (27 Octobre 2008)

Euh dites-donc Messieurs-Dames y a pas un sujet plus récent sur LGDM ?

http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/les-gones-du-mac-nouvelle-generation-218779-3.html#post4815684


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2008)

Yuls a dit:


> Euh dites-donc Messieurs-Dames y a pas un sujet plus récent sur LGDM ?
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-macgeneration/les-gones-du-mac-nouvelle-generation-218779-3.html#post4815684



Ha non on l'avais pas vu


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ha non on l'avais pas vu


Une cinquième colonne ?


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Une cinquième colonne ?



Surtout que c'est moi qui l'ai créé ...


----------



## Yuls (28 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Surtout que c'est moi qui l'ai créé ...



Gros malin... :mouais:


----------

